# Fishing polls for young kids.



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

My son turns 4 on Monday, and I plan on buying him a pole. My question is should I get him one of the cheap ones like this

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish..._l=PPC;cat104793480;cat104762880;cat104416380

Or something a little more "real"? I'd like to get him something that he can handle, but I don't want it to break if he looks at it cross eyed.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

This coming from a guy without kids, but I'd personally buy something a little longer lasting built. The only reason I think I would buy one of the disney poles is to see if the child is even interested in fishing. Again, this is coming from someone without children.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

3 of my grandkids have this type. They work just fine and do catch fish. When they are older (9,5,4) A better reel and longer pole will be in order.

Stay with a short pole. 5ft. ones are too hard for them to handle when they are only 3 ft tall.


----------



## Swanie (May 13, 2012)

Micky mouse pole is best for little kids. The stupid thing will out fish your pricey rod when it comes to gills and rock bass. And they can take a beating. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright, thanks guys. Stupid disney pole it is.


----------



## herschle1 (May 12, 2011)

I grew up using a shorter Ugly Stick and a Zebco 33. I used the same set-up until I got my first baitcaster. It won't look like a kid's rod/reel combo and will last!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Promotional poles/combos are fine for family farm ponds and gills.
If fishing any decent lake or river waters, something of better quality would be in order.
A good fish can take any bait at any time, it's a shame if a child loses a nice first "wallhanger" to a chincy rod and reel.


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

jimp said:


> Promotional poles/combos are fine for family farm ponds and gills.
> If fishing any decent lake or river waters, something of better quality would be in order.
> A good fish can take any bait at any time, it's a shame if a child loses a nice first "wallhanger" to a chincy rod and reel.


That's what i'm concerned about. The pond I'll be taking him to has a ton of blue gill and crappie in it, but I've also pulled some 2-3lb bass out of there just using worms and bobbers. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

My 3 kids did just fine with 5' rods starting at 3 y/o or so . A 5' lite or ul ugly stik with a spinning reel with infinite antireverse will catch plenty of fish with fewer problems than you think. Close-faced spincast = more time with your line out of the water = fewer fish IMHO. Fishing is hard enough for kids. There's a lot going on. Why handicap them with a rod they'll have to fight. Also, fewer problems for them mean fewer problems for you. They'll be happier with casting distance too. Fresh line w/out coils helps avoid tangles too. My 2¢

Steve
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shadow120 (Feb 22, 2009)

herschle1 said:


> I grew up using a shorter Ugly Stick and a Zebco 33. I used the same set-up until I got my first baitcaster. It won't look like a kid's rod/reel combo and will last!


my first was a 5' ugly stick and zebco to. its 20 years old been all over the country caught more fish than any other pole i own and now my nephew uses it when i take him fishing and its still going strong.


----------



## michimac (Aug 19, 2011)

My kids started out with the toy rods at age ~3/4 and have done just fine with them. The rods are tough as nails, they just lack any of the finesse of a real rod. Now, a couple of years later, they are moving up to a 5' Ugly Stick.

The key with my kids, I found, was letting them go crazy with the practice casting weight that came with the toy rods. Turn it into a game. Throw a hula hoop out in the yard and challenge them to cast into it. Worked great for gaining confidence with the rods BEFORE there are hooks flying through the air. 

The other key to getting them started was taking them where they could catch fish fast and often. Their attention span is too short to just enjoy fishing for fishing's sake. If they do get bored, turn it into a bug hunt. Figure out what is in the water and what the fish are eating. Keep a long handled dip net handy and let them catch frogs, turtles, tadpoles, whatever. Just keep them on or near the water and the interest in what Dad is doing will follow.

Also, snacks, lots of snacks.....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, a rule i like to follow is buy quality instead of quantity. If i were in your shoes id buy a middle of the road combo. After all, you are talking a young child and kids can destroy things pretty easily if they get bored etc. But, if fishing is something they enjoy and value, then they will take care of that fishing pole and it could be something they use for years to come and without mishap, will hold onto for the duration of their life. Just some thoughts from a different angle.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

michimac said:


> My kids started out with the toy rods at age ~3/4 and have done just fine with them. The rods are tough as nails, they just lack any of the finesse of a real rod. Now, a couple of years later, they are moving up to a 5' Ugly Stick.
> 
> The key with my kids, I found, was letting them go crazy with the practice casting weight that came with the toy rods. Turn it into a game. Throw a hula hoop out in the yard and challenge them to cast into it. Worked great for gaining confidence with the rods BEFORE there are hooks flying through the air.
> 
> ...


100% agree.


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I decided to get him the 5' Ugly Stick instead. That way he has something to grow into. For now I'll just help him with casting but as long as all we're catching is things like gills it should be just fine for him I think.


----------



## dustyd13 (May 18, 2012)

justs a suggestion to anyone with kids and wanting to get the cute kids poles check the web site reviews see what other parents have to say. some of the kids poles are worth it while others are just frustrating. You want to have fun and make sure they have it to so it turns into a lifetime of joy for the child.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> Well, a rule i like to follow is buy quality instead of quantity. If i were in your shoes id buy a middle of the road combo. After all, you are talking a young child and kids can destroy things pretty easily if they get bored etc. But, if fishing is something they enjoy and value, then they will take care of that fishing pole and it could be something they use for years to come and without mishap, will hold onto for the duration of their life. Just some thoughts from a different angle.


I agree with your thinking but sometimes getting that logical point across to a youngster is like trying to herd cats. We know that the better rod and reel will last and function better but if the interest is in Spiderman, Snoopy or Barbie then it is often very difficult to change their mind. Sometimes to keep their interest in fishing one often needs to just accept that flash and fancy colors is better than form and function as I have been there, done that... 

Buster boy


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

I use the little kids pole with a closed face reel. It works real well with my daughter who is 3. I tie on a soft plastic bait without hooks and let her cast while I am casting. Then when I catch a fish she gets to reel it in. This way she gets both casting and catching. Works real good for us.


----------

